# I was digging around the stacks in my library for ideas



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I think I found something I feel would be really cool to do especially when the next major holiday is christmas. 

The layout is called Satan's Village. But if you were to look at the entry sign you would see that it was originally a Santa's Village with the "n" ripped off, placed in it's new home barely hanging on one nail. 

Beyond the sign is what Santa's Village would look like if we haunters had design control. :devil:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Do you have a link?


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

it's only a list of ideas written down in word. no pics.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Let see the list, let our creative juice flow


----------

